# parrot ciclids



## woodrow (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a pair or adult parrot ciclids one has been swimming upside down for a few days. I have read it might be bowel backup an to feed the fish mushed up peas. How much and for how long and does anybody have any other suggestions.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds like swim bladder disease. I do know there are several different causes of swim bladder disease so you must first determine which it is before you can treat it properly.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a couple of things sold as 'parrot' cichlids. I assume you have the red, blood parrot hybrid fish. If so, the spinal shape it is bred to have makes it prone to bowel problems. With parrots and those poor balloon fish, the spinal deformity we find so 'cute' compresses the intestines. If there is any kind of blockage, even constipation, the fish can lose equilibrium. The really messed up inbred goldfish breeds suffer from the same problem.
Some people use baths of epsom salts (you could easily google up details) or feed them roughage (peas, etc). The latter only works if they are still eating.

A fish has an internal gas system that works to balance it, much like a submarine. Swim bladder problems come when intestinal gas can't come out the usual way (tiny bubbles...). Blood parrots have a couple of strikes against them with the curved spine, the compressed intestine and the deformed jaws that affect chewing. As you probably know, it's not a fish found in nature. Their handicaps can mean they need a lot more tlc than 'real' fish.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 4, 2012)

what if my parrot fish has a big lump on its side mostly floating upside down and sitting in the weeds on its side , I have feed it peas for a few days than went to the place they sell them and got some sort of medication mixed it with the peas and feed it to the fish still no difference now I dont know what to do . Thanx.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

maybe try starving it for a couple days? no idea if that will work tho??


----------

